# Quick and Easy Distressed Mantel and Shelf



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

My wife rents a room in a vintage store and wanted something to display some of her pieces, so she asked me to build a mantel for her. Well unexpectedly, the mantel sold the next morning, so she needed me to build something else for her. 

Both the mantel and the shelf were built from scrap wood I had laying around the shop... mostly pine, which is handy for distressing. Hopefully the shelf will go as fast as the mantel! Thanks for looking.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice Work !!*

Nice work on the mantle and the shelf.
I have an unfinished fireplace. (missing mantle/shelf ) that requires my attention. 
I should have a pic of it in my gallary here.
Your work as given me a newfound inspiration and a few ideas about what to put up.

:yes:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...building-one-match-window-trim-crown-ceiling/


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I thought I'd add some more of these to this thread rather than starting a new one. The first mantel sold quickly so I made two more. The stained one has sold already so we've only got the last distressed one to go. 

These were all made with pine and leftover trim and crown pieces I had in the shop.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dang, you make some nice mantles. My personal taste would be the more pristine, un-distressed finish. But there's no denying that the underlying mantles are very nice. Awesome work. And nice job on the distressing. They really so look as thought they've been around for a long time.

Keep up the great work. I'm really digging the styling of your mantle builds.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Really nice work man. You should be very proud of them.

Are those burlap stockings? Was someone naughty and expecting coal this year?


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> My personal taste would be the more pristine, un-distressed finish.


Yeah, mine too... it's actually a LOT more work doing the distressed ones since I stain or paint the wood first and then paint them. 



johnnie52 said:


> Are those burlap stockings? Was someone naughty and expecting coal this year?


You wouldn't believe what demand there is for those things. They ARE burlap, along with fancy linen up top. They're hand made and they sold for $25 each. There's an order sheet that's 10 deep right now


----------

